# Good spells to persist



## Davachido (May 4, 2012)

A friend and I were talking the other day about the divine schools and the like, inevitably the topic of DMM cropped up using persist. Now imagine you have 3 spells you can persist because you have enough turning attempts to do so. We came up with the very simple Divine power > Righteous Might > Bite of the Werebear if you were an archivist.

Then we tried to think of other combinations but we kept coming up with combinations to make the DMM wielder a good fighter. Anyone got good combinations to use powerful buffs to enhance either the party or make a divine caster a better caster because of potent buffs left on them?

One fun combo I suppose is to persist on yourself is Unearthly Beauty and mass lesser vigor. So you have constant save or die attacks and you heal the party to full hit points out of combat. That is if your DM doesn't allow custom items and the infinite wand of cure minor.


----------



## Sekhmet (May 4, 2012)

Conviction (SC 1) [+2 +1/6lvls max 5 morale to saving throws]
Shield of Faith (SRD 1) [+2 +1/6lvls deflection AC]
Divine FavorP (SRD 1) [+1luck attack and damage/3lvls max 3]

Elation (BoED 2) [+2 morale str/dex, +5feet]
Brambles (SC 2) (+1 enhancement dmg/lvl max 10)

Recitation (SC 4) [+2 luck: AC, attack, saving throws, +3 if worships same diety]
Divine PowerP (SRD 4) [BAB=CharLvL, +6enhancement str]]
Sheltered Vitality (SC 4) [immunity to fatigue, exhaustion, ability damage, ability drain]
Freedom of Movement (SRD 4)
Death Ward (SRD 4) [immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, any negative energy effects]
Greater Blindsight (SC 4) [blindsight 60ft]

Righteous MightP (SRD 5) [+1 size, +4 size str, +2 size con, +2 enhancement nat armor, DR 3,6,9/evil]
Righteous Wrath of the Faithful (SC 5) [+1 attack at highest BAB, +3 morale attack/damage]
Divine Agility (SC 5) [+10 enhancement dex]

Holy TransformationP (SC 7) [+4 sacred: str, con, saving throws, DR5/evil, -2attack/saving throws within 10feet]
Holy Star (SC 7) [see description]

StormrageP (SC 8) [fly 40, immune to thrown/projectile ranged attacks, lightning attack]
Holy Aura (SRD 8) [+4deflection AC, +4resistance saves, SR25vs evil]
Antimagic Field (SRD 8)

Greater Visage of the DeityP (SC 9) [+1 nat armor, +4 str/con/wis/cha, +2dex/int, DR10/magic etc see description]
Miracle duplicating Bite of the WerebearP (SC 9 dup SC druid 6) [+16 enhancement str, +2 dex, +8 con, +7 nat armor, gain claw/bite attacks]

Vigor
Lesser (SC 1) [fast healing 1]
Regular (SC 3) [fast healing 2]
Greater (SC 5) [fast healing 4]


 Basically, go through the Spell Compendium and Persist as many of the buffs as you can, and when you want to use a Wizard/Sorc/Bard/Whathaveyou spell, use Miracle/Lesser Miracle to do it.


----------



## anest1s (May 4, 2012)

You can't persist touch spells  i think


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (May 4, 2012)

I was convinced by some fine people here that _Persist Fell Drain Cloud of Knives_ would be a good idea.  

You'll need some way to bump down the level adjustment.


----------



## Nezkrul (May 4, 2012)

anest1s said:


> You can't persist touch spells  i think



correct

My favorite 3combo is Divine Power, Miracle (bite of the werebear), Greater Visage of the Deity.

Other good ones to get: Miracle (Greater Blink) (stupidly powerful buff to have all day), Vigorous Circle (gives whole party fast healing 3 all day), Holy Star (another crazy good buff), Invisibility Purge (heehee), Holy Transformation, and Righteous Wrath of the Faithful



RUMBLETiGER said:


> I was convinced by some fine people here that _Persist Fell Drain Cloud of Knives_ would be a good idea.
> 
> You'll need some way to bump down the level adjustment.



Good combo, but if you only have 1 opponent to fight he'll never get more than 1 negative level from the knives even if you hit him more than once.


----------



## Davachido (May 4, 2012)

There are a lot of people putting up fighting prowess buffs which I've said are easy combos that most of us can think up. I was more after stuff like the fell drain/cloud of knives combo or something like stormrage, holy aura and holy star. Since I've found that finding buffs to up your damage as a melee/ranged combatants are fairly easy to spot and combine.

Saying that there are lots of good spells too in general going up, I'm liking greater blink just for the sake of not getting hit. Is there a greater form of mirror images, I forget?

I saw on your list Sekhmet you put antimagic field, wouldn't that stop you from doing much else if you make it last 24 hours on yourself? I mean yes you could run at other casters and hope the fighter grapples them or something. Unless there is a use I'm missing?


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (May 4, 2012)

Nezkrul said:


> Good combo, but if you only have 1 opponent to fight he'll never get more than 1 negative level from the knives even if you hit him more than once.



I'd thought so, but was convinced by the fine people here that there's no RAW that says it's 1 negative level per use of the spell.  
"Living foes damaged by your spell also gain a negative level."
'Each time you're damaged, you gain a negative level' seems to be the more frequent interpretation of what this feat means, however I'd not fight a DM that disagreed.


----------



## lolstrider7 (May 4, 2012)

You can persist pretty much any non-instantaneous spell with Ocular Spell from Lords of Madness.


----------



## Nezkrul (May 5, 2012)

lolstrider7 said:


> You can persist pretty much any non-instantaneous spell with Ocular Spell from Lords of Madness.



that's the one that turns a spell you prep into a 30' ray right?  don't think it works on personal spells though, but you could prep greater vigor as ocular and then dmm persist it on your buddy.


----------



## lolstrider7 (May 5, 2012)

Nezkrul said:


> that's the one that turns a spell you prep into a 30' ray right?  don't think it works on personal spells though, but you could prep greater vigor as ocular and then dmm persist it on your buddy.



60' ray, but yes.
And the non-personal limitation is overcome by Spellguard of Silverymoon (PGtF), etc.


----------



## Nezkrul (May 5, 2012)

lolstrider7 said:


> 60' ray, but yes.
> And the non-personal limitation is overcome by Spellguard of Silverymoon (PGtF), etc.



That one requires 4th level arcane spells, and a special requirement, and the ability to cast personal range spells on others is limited to arcane spells, not divine, that improve ac, saves, or grant additional hitpoints... not to mention you gotta guard the wall or patrol around the outside of silverymoon 2 days every week or lose the class.


----------



## anest1s (May 5, 2012)

RUMBLETiGER said:


> I was convinced by some fine people here that _Persist Fell Drain Cloud of Knives_ would be a good idea.
> 
> You'll need some way to bump down the level adjustment.




Fell Drain works on spells that deal damage.


----------



## Nezkrul (May 5, 2012)

anest1s said:


> Fell Drain works on spells that deal damage.



It was FAQ'd, it can only deal 1 negative level, per casting, to each creature it damages.  However, this persistent buff would give you the ability to toss out a negative level at every enemy all day.


----------



## Dandu (May 5, 2012)

Davachido said:


> I saw on your list Sekhmet you put antimagic field, wouldn't that stop you from doing much else if you make it last 24 hours on yourself? I mean yes you could run at other casters and hope the fighter grapples them or something. Unless there is a use I'm missing?




You can make it so an AMF does not affect yourself.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (May 5, 2012)

Nezkrul said:


> It was FAQ'd, it can only deal 1 negative level, per casting, to each creature it damages. However, this persistent buff would give you the ability to toss out a negative level at every enemy all day.



Aww, where's that FAQ?
All the same, 1 negative level as a free action is still spiffy.


----------



## Davachido (May 5, 2012)

Dandu said:


> You can make it so an AMF does not affect yourself.




Right, that would be quite fun then. Just find a way to jack your speed and run at casters while casting your own spells. Or immobilise a caster in the AMF and focus on other people.


----------



## Nezkrul (May 5, 2012)

Davachido said:


> Right, that would be quite fun then. Just find a way to jack your speed and run at casters while casting your own spells. Or immobilise a caster in the AMF and focus on other people.




An arcane caster can do it with the Archmage PRC


----------



## lolstrider7 (May 5, 2012)

Nezkrul said:


> That one requires 4th level arcane spells, and a special requirement, and the ability to cast personal range spells on others is limited to arcane spells, not divine, that improve ac, saves, or grant additional hitpoints... not to mention you gotta guard the wall or patrol around the outside of silverymoon 2 days every week or lose the class.




Try reading the class- the special requirement is only to enter the class... you don't actually lose the features of the class by abandoning your pose- only your ability to advance in the class.  

There are other effects that do this too... this is just one.


----------

